# Blood tests - how/where?



## Clemmie00 (Jun 10, 2012)

I need to get a routine blood test done. Back in the UK, this was actually quite a hassle, I had to get the paperwork from the GP and then go to the Blood Tests dept of the hospital, queue up, get them done and then back to the GP for results. Does anyone know how I'd go about it here? I'm already registered at the local Centro de Salud and assigned to a doctor.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

A friend of ours had to have blood tests urgently yesterday. She went to a private clinic, had the tests and given the results immediately. Cost €70. My outlaws also have regular tests at the local hospital and they also get the results the same day. Cost: nothing...


----------



## Clemmie00 (Jun 10, 2012)

thrax said:


> A friend of ours had to have blood tests urgently yesterday. She went to a private clinic, had the tests and given the results immediately. Cost €70. My outlaws also have regular tests at the local hospital and they also get the results the same day. Cost: nothing...


Do you need to book an appt with the local hospital, or get a referral from your doctor, or what?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

In my health centre everything has to go through the "family doctor" so you'd have to get an appointment with her, she gives you the paper to get the blood test done a few days later and then you have to make an appointment to ge the results. Ask the doctor how long it will take to get the results so you know when to make the next apppointment.


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

Here you have to get the paperwork from the Dr with what to trst for then book an appointment for the blood test ( local health centre) then pick up results about 10 days after


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Around here, if you use seguridad social you have to see your family doctor who will order the blood tests and make an appointment for you for the blood draw (appointment made via computer right in front of you). Usually there's a 2-3 day wait for that appointment, and it's usually another 7 days until the test results come back. At any rate they'll tell you when to pick up the results, which you get from your family doctor. So you need to make an appointment to see him/her on that day.

If you use private medicine, you need to see a private family doctor (or actually any kind of doctor) who will write up an order for the blood work that needs to be done. Then you can take that to any private hospital, health center or lab that does blood draws. You need the order or they won't do it. The results usually come back quicker than through the seguridad social - maybe a couple of days, although it depends. You pick up the results yourself at the same place where they did the draw.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Here we just see the nurse at the local health centre & ask for a test.
Gives us a early morning time to come in & takes the blood, week later the results are there in hard copy.


----------

